# When ancient Greeks asked "Why?"



## Brian G Turner (Jun 7, 2003)

For those of us who have any degree of interest in the Ancient Greeks, here's a nice article about the development of rational Greek thought. 

It's an interesting article that covers a few interesting ideas about why the Greeks in particular developed their rational approach, which saw Democritus postulate the beginnings of "atomic theory" thousands of years before anyone could even approach it methodically.

Anyway, here's the article:

Reasons to Believe - Around the Sixth Century B.C., the Greeks Began to Ask Why


----------



## nemesis (Jun 7, 2003)

It does not actually answer its own question. It states the obvious and does not answer it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 8, 2003)

Point taken. Still, it's a nice little article, even if there isn't anything ground-breaking involved.


----------

